# Sucking others into the hobby.



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

This may be the only time I ever put up a relitivly happy thread that didn't involve me getting a new snake!

Most of my friends don't understand what I see in snakes, but I'm glad to say I've managed to suck one into the hobby.
She came with me when I bought my royal python, and loved him from the start. She'll normally admit that she doesn't really like reptiles, she's not afraid of them, just wern't her thing. Until now. She said on the day that if I hadn't had the royal, she would have. She held him in his box whilst I sorted out paying for him, she held him to the car, and only gave him up becuase she was driving, and she's fed him a couple of times too.

Whilst talking to her last week, about how I'd like a boa, but if I did have one, I'd have to rehome one of my snakes. She immediatly said "No! you can't get rid of Pan(the royal)". I said to her, that if she was that taken on him, she could have him. She would be the one responsable for him, and I would be on hand to answer any questions about him, and help where she needed it.

So, alas, I will be loosing one of my snakes, but he will be going to a good home, and not just any home. You see, this particular friend is also my boss, my next door neighbor, and my future mother-in-law! He'll be living in her house for life, and will be well looked after as she is anything but a stranger to keeping animals.

So, bye bye Pan, I'll miss you, but you're going to a great home, and hopefully someone who will become as hooked on herps as everyone else on these forums.

Well, thats my story, anyone else have an interesting story about how they got their friends, or how your friends got you into the hobby?



SORRY! POSTED IN WRONG SECTION. WILL SOMEONE MOVE THIS FOR ME????


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i managed to get a friend into the hobby when they saw sami and mason's living room  and another is thinking of a snake after she met nagini.....
not very interesting but still


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Happens all the time.

We've "converted" several friends. doesn't take long to shatter misconceptions. Especially when, as is often the case, they are miles away from the truth.

Mason


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

My conversion count is Four at the moment, and ive only been keeping for 2 years!!! Lol its addictive though, once youve got one you want more and more and so it goes on, couldnt imagine life without mine 
Pixie


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

My conversion count is about three, all from snake / lizard hater to owners. Wooop :Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:: victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I've convert my friends thought before got 2 of them to start playin 40k , 5 of them to get X-box live , 2 to join Ogame and 2 were intrested in getting reptiles one opted out the others parent would not let him.

I can convice them and thats a mission  .It will be easy when I get my tanks all looking great and that should be enough to encourage them to become responsible reptile owners.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I was in to tortoises for ages and when i finally got one I considered leos.

so in the school library i got a book on them and sat down ext to my mate.

he then goes "all your strange pets has made me want to get a strange pet"

one week leo he has a leo!...before me!!!

I couldnt believe it but its fun talking to him about them, Lol.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

i love it when people leave the shop with thier new pet and there soo happy, i had a woman in today who fell in love with an amel hatchling cors and is so excided that she is taking the day off work just so she can set up and admire her new baby, it is rewarding to be able to offer that service. well it is for me anyway lol.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I recently bought a new car from Mazda and the salesman came to my shop wile on a test drive so I could show the wife the car, he didn't like snakes at all but 5 mins in the shop and he was in love but he still lives at home and his mum wont let him have one so he is moving out and will be in to pick his snake.

Rob.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my snake used to live next door but 1 from me at my brother's best mates 

after i got a snake my friend got 2 corn snakes , and a yemen chameleon

and my best mate got a cali king


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I havn't converted any one completly yet, but when I was working abroad over summer my sisters partner and my 7 year old niece looked after my ackie (mainly coz my niece adores him) I came back to find Neil was hooked and when Lolly is a bit older they are thinking or getting her a crestie or something. They've also looked after my leos and my swifts, which are Lols favourites, even though she can't pick them up she sits infront of the viv for hours talking to them :lol2:

When I went to pick them up I also got met with a barrage of questions from their next door neighbour who would like something a bit bigger than leos so I suggested a beardie and gave him some sites to look at.

My nephew is also getting in to herps after we took him to Viper and Vine, hes currently researching for a berber skink.

My parents think I'm weird still but they've known that for a long while....

: victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Rain said:


> This may be the only time I ever put up a relitivly happy thread that didn't involve me getting a new snake!
> 
> Most of my friends don't understand what I see in snakes, but I'm glad to say I've managed to suck one into the hobby.
> She came with me when I bought my royal python, and loved him from the start. She'll normally admit that she doesn't really like reptiles, she's not afraid of them, just wern't her thing. Until now. She said on the day that if I hadn't had the royal, she would have. She held him in his box whilst I sorted out paying for him, she held him to the car, and only gave him up becuase she was driving, and she's fed him a couple of times too.
> ...


well pan will just be one door away from you mate so dont miss him/her too much! eesh thats one neighbor you wont want to upset!


----------



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

Iliria said:


> i managed to get a friend into the hobby when they saw sami and mason's living room  and another is thinking of a snake after she met nagini.....
> not very interesting but still


I blame you... i really do... you should never have bought your snake round to visit... now we have 5 in our flat 6 weeks later... *tuts!!*


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

and i bet you'll have more as soon as you move :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've not managed to convert any friends... 

My boyfriend had volunteered to let me keep my BCI at his flat when i built his new viv as i might not have room.

Then he told me he wanted a wee pet to keep him company in his flat.

And now he might be getting his first geckos on tuesday


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

My youngest is a true convert - if you call stealing several animals from me AND spirit!!!

To date I've lost an 05 female bearded dragon, she brought her own baby girl, then Spirits light fitting died on her viv so male needed emergency accommodation, funnily enough youngest offered her viv with the 2 adult females!!!!

Then I've lost 2 adult corns, followed very closely by one of my 07 female royals and finally a colony of roaches ---- oh oh and another corn to my godson and an incubator!


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

my only convert is my OH when she moved in I had a ratsnake and some beardies that was 7 years ago and we now have whats in my sig below plus a few other bits comming in this year


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Ma mums not really into animals but has always said if she got a pet it'd be a snake. But she held Ekko a couple of times and fell in love with her the same with ma daughter who would like a baby from ekko when i breed her which ma mum is ok with. My sister doesn't like ma leos and says they freak her out! Have just got ma first tarantula and ma mate who's terrifed of spiders (i've seen her jump on the setee and squeal coz a house spider ran across floor) has had a look at charlotte and thinks she's beautiful and i think if i take it slowly she'll end up with one she's also after a baby leo at some point. I've also got her into fish keeping. Her mum is looking into GALS and would also like a spider.


----------

